# Question about swirled soap.........



## craftgirl08 (Nov 6, 2008)

Does anyone have any problems getting their wash cloths white again after using swirled soap?


----------



## digit (Nov 6, 2008)

What kind of colorants are you using? Kinda sounds like you are using too much if it stains your wash cloths.

Digit


----------



## Deda (Nov 6, 2008)

Nope.  I've never had soap turn a washcloth.


----------



## mandolyn (Nov 6, 2008)

Sounds like you're using way too much. What type of colorant & are you doing cp soap?


----------



## craftgirl08 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re:  Stained wash cloth*

I used about 1/4 teaspoon of brown pigment from WSP for a 2 pound batch of OMH.  Is this too much?


----------



## mandolyn (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re:  Stained wash cloth*



			
				craftgirl08 said:
			
		

> I used about 1/4 teaspoon of brown pigment from WSP for a 2 pound batch of OMH.  Is this too much?



That's quite a bit. I mix that much into a few oz of oil & only need to use a few drops for a 2lb batch.

Any time you have color bleeding out of your soap, you've used too much. 

I've switched from powdered pigments to bb's Lab Colors. It's pre-mixed into a liquid, so you use just a few drops. It made coloring soooooooo much easier. 
http://www.brambleberry.com/basic12.html


----------



## craftgirl08 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re:  Stained Wash Cloths*

Mandolyn, thanks for the info.   I appreciate the info very much.  I will get some of the BB coloring. 

Brenda


----------



## mandolyn (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re:  Stained Wash Cloths*



			
				craftgirl08 said:
			
		

> Mandolyn, thanks for the info.   I appreciate the info very much.  I will get some of the BB coloring.
> 
> Brenda



You're welcome!


----------

